# dragon time!!!



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

so I have a dragon scale, his name is maddux. he's a HMPK!! I know dragon scales come in all different colors and tail type!! so I wanna see what the other kinds look like!! I love my DS he has a pure white body with maroon fins!! 

this thread is dedicated to DS only please don't post pictures of fish that aren't DSs... photobombers in sororities are fine!!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I only have one DS at the moment. His name is Aero.
Here's two pics I took about an hour ago. He's just a regular PK



And I have two DS girls coming in as well. First is a HMPK MG


And this girl is suppsedly a HM but I think she looks more super Delta but I guess I'll have to trust the breeder  She's a normal Bi-color DS


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

Beautiful!!! I'll post some pics of my boy later!!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I had a MG type dragonscale named Asriel. He was from Petsmart. Horribly neurotic fish and awful tailbiter. But he was awesome.


























And this was Ares. He came from Petsmart the same day I got Asriel. It sucks that the favourites are the first to go. /: I don't have too many pictures of him. I'm not sure if he is a dragon. Can someone verify?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Generally DS's go all the way up to their face, hardly leaving much left on their head that isn't scales. So I would not classify Ares as a DS, but he sure is beautiful!
And I love Asriel! I'm a sucker for MG's so he thoroughly fascinates me. It is sad to see the faves go, I'm always scared that Rembrandt is just going to flop out on me one day


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

The first one is Ciel who passed away a few days after I got him, and the second is Ciel #2


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

I love dragons :-D 
I had a red dragon vt, my first dragon ever.








And a blue marble hmpk dude, he was my first hmpk








My first dt was also a dragon lol


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

This is my Shalidor ... not quite a dragon, but close enough.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I am seeing these pics and seeing some metallics.. Am I missing something? Metallics look a lot like dragons.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Laki said:


> I am seeing these pics and seeing some metallics.. Am I missing something? Metallics look a lot like dragons.


Some Dragons are Metallic coloring but because it's Metallic coloring doesn't mean it's a Dragon. Dragon is when the scaling is pronounced, generally outlined in a darker color which is it's base color. So like some of these you see have a Red Base coat where the under color and the fins are red and then white Dragon Scaling on top of that.

Metallic is just that, Metallic looking. But it can be a regular Betta or it could be a Dragon, just depends on the lineage.


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

this is my boy Maddux, I can't post picture but I can post a link! 

http://m1279.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/jesssan2442/0900e29aacb949c9bb45ace1f483094a_zpsc240212b.jpg.html?o=9&newest=1

http://m1279.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/jesssan2442/72021d57455ca825a8205baca09df718_zps2982e4ef.jpg.html?o=1&newest=1

http://m1279.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/jesssan2442/74ba55e64e1823db5bc1609651b28255_zps4493ca30.jpg.html?o=5&newest=1

somebody can post the pics for me if they want!!


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

also the tank he was in was just temp he is in a 3g now!!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Ok, are dragons just double metallics? I think Osha is a single metallic, therefore not dragon.


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Absolutely stunning! There was a dragon boy I was seriously considering buying... Until the lives of my other fishy friends were threatened by the all powerful mom


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Laki said:


> Ok, are dragons just double metallics? I think Osha is a single metallic, therefore not dragon.


No, it doesn't have to be metallic/copper to be a dragon. My boy Aero isn't copper, just blue with a base of black. But the scales have to go almost all the way up to their eyes/heads. I think you're just thinking about their scales when you say "double". But Coppers don't have to have the base coat be a different color.

Oh, let me phrase it this way lol. Copper/Metallic is just a coloration like Solid, Chocolate, Multi, etc.
Whereas Dragonscale has to do with their scales, kind of like how there are different tail types, there are different "scale" types. Like just a regular betta who doesn't look very different, to the Pineapple type where the scales are literally edged in black and then the DS which is just excessive scaling. Does that make more sense?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Ohhhh, gotcha! It's a little confusing but I think I know. Some of the ones posted look more metallic though. Osha is not dragon bc her lineage doesn't have dragons but her face looks dragon, her eye lids appear to be dragon. I think she's just metallic so I was confused about the two. Thanks!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Laki said:


> Ohhhh, gotcha! It's a little confusing but I think I know. Some of the ones posted look more metallic though. Osha is not dragon bc her lineage doesn't have dragons but her face looks dragon, her eye lids appear to be dragon. I think she's just metallic so I was confused about the two. Thanks!


Ooh okay yeah, it can be very confusing haha. A dragon scale can be colored as a metallic, but because it is colored as a metallic, doesn't make it a dragon scale haha. You could always post a picture or give a link so that we could see and tell you  But Dragon scales come in all sorts of colors and variations like a normal Betta.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

That's why I said Shali was close enough ... it's confusing, lol. 
I don't have any dragons now, unless you count Blue Jeans in my avatar. He's in the Great Rice Paddy now, sadly. I miss that little goofter.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=184417 Here's her link. Not very good pics but I'll get more tomorrow. She just WON'T stay still. She seems to be getting used to me now so I can distract her with my finger.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Laki said:


> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=184417 Here's her link. Not very good pics but I'll get more tomorrow. She just WON'T stay still. She seems to be getting used to me now so I can distract her with my finger.


There is a posibility that she is a Dragon Scale but she's got the Mask. Basically if you looked back at my boy Aero, you see that he's got those black arrow things up his head? Yeah, Mask Betta's don't have that and it's just completely scaled which it looks like your girl is. But of course a clearer picture would help. And I know! My girls never stay still either! Ug, neither do my boys though haha


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

She is def not a dragon then. I know exactly what you're talking about. She does have a partial black mask. I just got some really nice day pics of her (updated on her own thread) I always wanted a dragon (and I got Osha knowing she wasn't one) but I think I definitely understand them more now


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Laki said:


> She is def not a dragon then. I know exactly what you're talking about. She does have a partial black mask. I just got some really nice day pics of her (updated on her own thread) I always wanted a dragon (and I got Osha knowing she wasn't one) but I think I definitely understand them more now


Actually looking at her new pictures I'm going to say that she is a dragon. She looks like a darker version of my boy Aero without the black arrows on her head. So she's got a full mask meaning there are no spots on her head that isn't covered in scales. And then I am assuming under her mouth and to her belly it's a white-ish color and doesn't look like scales, yes?

EDIT: just looked at her thread too and see that she's got the black as a base layer and then her blue scaling sits on top. She's definitely a Masked Dragon.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

She's the same steel blue all around. The only black being on her head mask and the little black spots on her tail.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Laki said:


> She's the same steel blue all around. The only black being on her head mask and the little black spots on her tail.


Yup, she's a dragon albeit with some imperfections to her dragon scale coat but in all, yeah she's a dragon


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

She is? Neither of her parents were dragon, from what I was told.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Laki said:


> She is? Neither of her parents were dragon, from what I was told.


Are you certain? because she's definitely Dragon. I find that many Plakat's have dragon scaling, I think that's where many of the longer tailed DS's got it from as well. But most Dragons are Plakats as well.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I have 3 Dragons
Norbert (I think masked, because he's missing a "skunk stripe")


Sedna



Sardine


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

Skyewillow said:


> I have 3 Dragons
> Norbert (I think masked, because he's missing a "skunk stripe")
> 
> 
> ...


I like norbert!!!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you, he's such a friendly and happy fellow. Took forever to get a pic of him, because he was wiggling all over the place!!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Aw they're nice  Okay, I'll take your word on it! haha Looks like Osha is a dragon and deserves a place on this page. (ps, she does look a lot like Aero!)
And I have a video from the breeder showing the parents, when I asked she said neither was dragon.. In hindsight she _did_ say the dad was the spit of Osha ....


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Laki said:


> Aw they're nice  Okay, I'll take your word on it! haha Looks like Osha is a dragon and deserves a place on this page. (ps, she does look a lot like Aero!)
> And I have a video from the breeder showing the parents, when I asked she said neither was dragon.. In hindsight she _did_ say the dad was the spit of Osha ....


Huh...well that's interesting. I mean, to me she seems like a clear Dragon!


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

The boy in my avatar was advertised as a dragon....He's a blue-eyed beauty!


----------



## PersonalityUnknown (May 3, 2013)

This is the Doctor, he's a DSDTPK c: I fell in LOVE with him when I saw him at work, I nearly died and HAAAAAAAAD to take him home. Now he's in a cute little 2.5g with a few decorations and *hopefully* the ghost shrimp I recently purchased XD


----------



## BeansJDS (May 20, 2013)

*What a cool thread*

Love learning about the types of bettas and the pics and conversation is so cool! Neat pics and of course the bettas being shown are so neat to see!


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm *pretty* sure my boy Hiei is a metallic dragonscale? If I'm wrong, sorry for posting on the wrong thread. But I bought him in a cup labelled dragonscale, and I'm pretty sure he is!


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

This is the boy I recently bought  Thinking of naming him the Doctor or Castiel ) So excited!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

DoctorWhoLuver said:


> This is the boy I recently bought  Thinking of naming him the Doctor or Castiel ) So excited!


I was hoping someone would buy him... OMG! lol


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh lol; I was planning on buying him before he was posted in the Aquabid thread. I posted his pic in the breeding section before )


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

@Seki, yep he's a DS. I can see his "skunk" stripe in the second picture.  I love his coloring!

@DoctorWhoLuver OMG can you please name him Castiel? I need a Cas in my life too lol


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Aw, thank you! I fell in love with him when I saw him in the store and I promptly informed my boyfriend I was getting him. No if's, and's, or but's. :-D


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

haha, I was leaning towards Castiel, but his fins are the perfect TARDIS blue X]


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

DoctorWhoLuver said:


> haha, I was leaning towards Castiel, but his fins are the perfect TARDIS blue X]


True, true! You could just always call him Tardis! I'd say Idris, but he's not feminine enough haha he certainly is beautiful!


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

jesssan2442 said:


> this is my boy Maddux, I can't post picture but I can post a link!
> 
> http://m1279.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/jesssan2442/0900e29aacb949c9bb45ace1f483094a_zpsc240212b.jpg.html?o=9&newest=1
> 
> ...


wow beautiful boy!


----------



## Hail0788 (Feb 14, 2013)

Here is my female DTHM DS 

Coco Chanel:


----------



## Hail0788 (Feb 14, 2013)

And here is my male HMPK DS

Hatori:


----------



## amzingaly (Feb 27, 2013)

here's my crazy ds, Bruce. just snapped these pics of them but he decided to be camera shy of course:-?.


----------



## Hail0788 (Feb 14, 2013)

Aww Bruce is so cute.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

lilnaugrim said:


> True, true! You could just always call him Tardis! I'd say Idris, but he's not feminine enough haha he certainly is beautiful!


Haha; agreed!


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hail0788 said:


> Here is my female DTHM DS
> 
> Coco Chanel:


So cute! love the name


----------

